# She Loves It!



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

Last month I posted a question asking your thoughts my Riley, (almost) 6 years old, beginning agility. Well, we took 3 private lessons to bring us up to speed so that we would be able to join the class in progress. Riley absolutely LOVES it and can't get enough. In 3 lessons she was already beyond the rest of the class who was just completing the 8th week. She is a fast as a bullet and has no fear. She conquered the A frame, the dog walk and channel weaves the very first time. I so wish we would have discovered this years ago. Thanks for the encouragement I received from this group.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Go Team Riley


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

That's so cool. She looks happy.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

That's such great news.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Very awesome, hope you both continue to have fun with it!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's fantastic, congratulations to you and Riley.
Really great to hear how much she's enjoying agility.


----------

